# Am I a bad person?



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, I broke up with my idiot ex yesterday. I call him an idiot because the dumb a** didnt have the balls to decide between his ex or me.

For some reason, I imagine this scenario:

He gets his own place, for a few weeks he's happy with his ex, then when she sees how controlling, moody dumb a** he is, how he's always going out every night to smoke his drugs, she will pick up herself and say "this is not for me", he's left without her or me  but I think she smokes pot too so I hope they both kill themselves with cancer urgh...

OR

He realizes that the woman he thought he wanted was not who she really displayed herself to be. She doesn't go to school, has a mediocre job, has tattoos, has a dog and has a big family (all things that he hates), and then he messages me saying how he wants to be with me so I can be like "Hell No!, I'm too good for you"... :-D

Is this bad thinking, am I a bad person or is it normal to feel like this on the 1st day after the break up? :scratchhead:


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Your thinking is right on as far as I'm concerned. It is also normal to grieve after a breakup. Move on with your life. At least you aren't married with children. You have a chance to find a real relationship with someone that respects you and doesn't make you his plan b.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

msgarcia000 said:


> He gets his own place, for a few weeks he's happy with his ex, then when she sees how controlling, moody dumb a** he is, how he's always going out every night to smoke his drugs, she will pick up herself and say "this is not for me", he's left without her or me  but I think she smokes pot too so I hope they both kill themselves with cancer urgh...


this statement alone makes me wonder why you even gave him a choice, you should have kicked his arse to the curb and not care if he didn't choose you. controlling, moody, smoking drugs?!?!? ok that would be a deal breaker! :scratchhead:


----------

